
Richard Branson: "I had tears down my face and a $1 billion check in my pocket." - AliCollins
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140421230020-204068115-career-curveballs-embrace-change-or-become-stagnant
======
colemorrison
As time moves forward, I find advice from the older entrepreneurs more and
more irrelevant. NOT because it's bad advice, NOT because it's with ill
intention, but simply because their situation, experience, and background is
completely different from my own. So different, that I fear if I followed it,
it'd have the opposite effect.

Of course, this is just my opinion.

~~~
k-mcgrady
What in this post is irrelevant to entrepreneurs getting started today? It
seems like pretty simple, standard business advice.

~~~
semerda
Positive psychology advise like "always be looking forward" and "embraced
change or become stagnant" is great for newbies but those that already get it
are looking for business advise like "execution strategies". Maybe some secret
sauce. However time makes most of it commoditized and no longer secret sauce.
So you are left with positive psychology advise & domain experience.

------
droob
"LinkedIn Influencers"

~~~
aviraldg
Richard Branson, founder of the Virgin group. A self-made man. I suggest you
read his book, "Losing My Virginity" before you dismiss him as a "LinkedIn
Influencer"

~~~
droob
I wasn't dismissing the fact that Branson's an influencer, I was dismissing
LinkedIn's marketingey little attempt to bring him under their umbrella with
that goofy title.

------
stuaxo
Stopped reading at "this is a series of posts by linkedin influencers" TBH,
most of the time linkedin posts are only good if you want a laugh.

